

Ask HN: Review my new Mac app TwistedPair. Promo codes inside. - cosjef

I created a new app called TwistedPair as the sister utility to the Mac's native AirPort utility. I used my Macbook at work with a wired connection, and often have to "settle" for wired connections in hotels without WiFi. If I had a problem connecting, it took treading three menus deep in System Preferences, and got frustrating quickly. So I scratched my own itch, and made a menulet that displays your wired network information at-a-glance in the status bar. You can also enable AirDrop on your wired connection, giving you the ability to transfer files between your wired and wireless Macs.<p>I welcome your feedback on how the app might be improved. If you take a promo code, please leave a comment.<p>Mac App Store link: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twisted-pair/id490427284?ls=1&#38;mt=12
App Website link: 	http://twistedpair.me/<p>Promo Codes:<p>H3PYNT939X4E
PMJPJWLE6TYP
34T6HXA9MK7H
Y9WL7MYKPEL3
RE4LFNYAMPPX
4FJL6F3JLM3H
AWKMA6NWXA6R
======
minecraftman
I used PMJPJWLE6TYP

------
alopes
Used RE4LFNYAMPPX

